# Ryanair - carry on bag wrong size - 40 Euro charge



## Mystic Oil

I'm furious as I type this, so please bear with me as I try to get my thoughts down.

This morning, I brought my niece to check in for her return flight to Ireland - she had been staying with me for a one week holiday. She was travelling with carry-on luggage only (a light holdall type bag). When we got to the airport I checked that she was within the 10kg limit. She was well inside at 8kg. Her small handbag was also packed inside the holdall.

Now, my niece has an intellectual disability, and arrangements had been made to have her accompanied to the departure gate (the service for disabled passengers in European airports is very, very good).

I have just learnt that she was charged 40 Euro by the staff at the departure gate as her bag wouldn't fit into the guage - I assume it was too big in one of the dimensions. A simple reshuffle of the contents would have sorted that out - the bag was in no way excessively big. It's the same type of bag that I use myself for carry-on and it's ideal because you can squish it into whatever space is available, unlike hard luggage or wheelie bags.

Her boarding card (generated by Ryanair themselves) has a "code" printed on it showing that she needed special assistance (and the type of assistance required), even if that hadn't been evident by speaking to her.

I have travelled with Ryanair on many, many occasions and I've never had cause for complaint. I've been hit with extra charges on some flights, but that has invariably been my own fault. 

All of this leads me to my question. Is there any point in taking this up with Ryanair themselves? The 40 Euro is neither here nor there, really. I've heard so many anecdotal stories of Ryanair's total indifference to complaints.

What are the consumer rights aspects here? My niece is legally an adult, but I paid for her air fare. She paid the 40 Euro. Am I the customer? Is she? Who complains?

More to the point, is complaining a waste of time where Ryanair is concerned?


----------



## Leo

The weight is only one criteria, the dimensions rule also applies. If the bag in question exceeded any one of the stated maximum dimensions, then you have no case. 


From the RyanAir T&Cs :



> *CABIN BAGGAGE*
> 
> Strictly one item of cabin baggage per passenger (excluding infants) weighing up to 10kg with maximum dimensions of 55cm x 40cm x 20cm is permitted. (handbag, briefcase, laptop, shop purchases, camera etc.) must be carried in your 1 permitted piece of cabin baggage.
> Extra/oversized cabin baggage will be refused at the boarding gate, or where available, placed in the hold of the aircraft for a fee of £40/€40. If you are unsure, check at the Bag Drop desk before going through security.


----------



## Mystic Oil

You missed the point, Leo.


----------



## Leo

I did? What was it so? You stated that your question was "Is there any point in taking this up with Ryanair themselves?"

I answered that question stating that if any one of the dimensions of the bag exceeded the stated maximums, then there is no point as they operated within the terms and conditions you agreed to.


----------



## flossie

My aunt took hand luggage in the form of a holdall on a flight about 18 months ago. It was hardly full, but they made her 'strrectch' out the bag to its full dimensions and said ti was too big, making her pay. She was saying it fitted within the cage they have but they said they were going on the dimensions. 

If you want to take it up with Ryanair perhaps you could say your niece was not able to understand the situation and therefore could not enter an agreement with them? Be warned though, the premium rate they charge on the phone will soon counteract any €40 you try and get back!


----------



## Magpie

the point being that any other customer could have moved things around and it would have fitted. Ryanair promised her special assistance and instead charged her a fee that could have been avoided. 

That to me is taking advantage of a vulnerable person.


----------



## zag

Mystics point was that as the bag is flexible it doesn't have fixed dimensions.  This means that if you hold it one way or another it can be made to meet or exceed any of the dimensions, but if you hold it the other way it can be made to come in below the limits.

The implication here is that the passenger was not in a position to adjust the bag to fit the dimensions themself due to disability, so the staff shaped the bag in such a way as to make it exceed the limit and charge the fee.

Other adults would say "hold on a sec" and push the bag down and make it *legitimately* fit within the dimensions, but this person was not in a position to do so.

I'm afraid I can't advise on whether it is worth pursuing with Ryanair or not, but (if the bag was indeed capable of being made fit into the dimensions) it certainly seems unjust.

z


----------



## flossie

I found this on the Ryanair website:
*ARTICLE 5 - SPECIAL ASSISTANCE*

*5.1* Without prejudice to Article 5.2, passengers with disabilities or reduced mobility are not refused carriage on the basis of such disability or reduced mobility.  Acceptance for carriage of young persons travelling alone, incapacitated persons, pregnant women, persons with illness, blind or visually impaired passengers or other people requiring special assistance is subject to specific prior arrangement with us pursuant to our Regulations. (click here for Regulations concerning  these subjects).

I would interpret that they are happy to accept any passenger with a dissability, but they are still subject to the same conditions of carriage as any able bodied person, i.e. they have accepted the rules regarding travel.


----------



## flossie

zag said:


> Other adults would say "hold on a sec" and push the bag down and make it *legitimately* fit within the dimensions, but this person was not in a position to do so.


 
See my post above, it happened to my aunt. Once the *dimensions* of the bag are exceeding the limits they are within their right to refuse it. When you buy a ticket, and check in, you accept these points.


----------



## Leo

As Flossie has pointed out, the rules relate to the maximum dimensions of the bag, not what they can be squeezed or reshaped to fit within.


----------



## Mystic Oil

What would you say are the dimensions of, for example, a net bag, Leo?

Do you honestly believe that your stance, and that taken by the person who dealt with Flossie's aunt, would pass the "reasonable person" test?


----------



## Mystic Oil

zag said:


> Mystics point was that as the bag is flexible it doesn't have fixed dimensions.  This means that if you hold it one way or another it can be made to meet or exceed any of the dimensions, but if you hold it the other way it can be made to come in below the limits.
> 
> The implication here is that the passenger was not in a position to adjust the bag to fit the dimensions themself due to disability, so the staff shaped the bag in such a way as to make it exceed the limit and charge the fee.
> 
> Other adults would say "hold on a sec" and push the bag down and make it *legitimately* fit within the dimensions, but this person was not in a position to do so.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't advise on whether it is worth pursuing with Ryanair or not, but (if the bag was indeed capable of being made fit into the dimensions) it certainly seems unjust.
> 
> z



Thank you Zag. That was exactly the point I was hoping to make.


----------



## aristotle

What would happen if Ryanair staff tried "reshuffling" the contents of the bag and damaged something? Or if they tried opening the bag to do that?

I can imagine another letter of complaint for that one. I can't see how it is Ryanairs responsibility to "make" bags fit into the maximum dimensions.

Thats the harsh view. Perhaps Ryanair could have been more acocmodating?


----------



## Mystic Oil

That's a good question, Aristotle. I wasn't present (obviously) so I don't know whether the escort was still with my niece when this incident occurred.


----------



## flossie

Mystic Oil said:


> I have just learnt that she was charged 40 Euro by the staff at the departure gate as her bag wouldn't fit into the guage -* I assume it was too big in one of the dimensions*. A simple reshuffle of the contents would have sorted that out - the bag was in no way excessively big. It's the same type of bag that I use myself for carry-on and it's ideal because you can squish it into whatever space is available, unlike hard luggage or wheelie bags.


 
Unfortunately as many of us have seen with various airlines, there is not a requirement for a 'reasonable person' - the employee is there to implement the rules of carriage for the airline, sometimes you get people a bit more flexible than others, but at the end of their day it's their job I am afraid. There are times in my job i could be far more reasonable with clients than i am, but i have my job to do, it's my company that suffers if seomthing happens or gets picked up on that is a result of my work. 

Did you specify to the people providing assistance that in the event of something happening to contact you?


----------



## flossie

zag said:


> Mystics point was that as the bag is flexible it doesn't have fixed dimensions. This means that if you hold it one way or another it can be made to meet or exceed any of the dimensions, but if you hold it the other way it can be made to come in below the limits.


 
A sports holdall is flexible but it still has fixed dimensions.


----------



## Leo

Mystic Oil said:


> What would you say are the dimensions of, for example, a net bag, Leo?
> 
> Do you honestly believe that your stance, and that taken by the person who dealt with Flossie's aunt, would pass the "reasonable person" test?


 
It's not my stance, it's Ryanair's, and you agreed to abide by it when you made the booking. It's also not about being reasonable, the rules are quite clear, and it's well known that Ryanair strictly apply these rules. 

To answer the irrelevant 'net bag' question, its maximum dimensions are correctly measured when laid out flat and empty. 

Ryanair do advise that if there's any doubt, you should check at the Bag Drop desk prior to going through security. Heeding that advice would have saved all this trouble.


----------



## zag

A couple of points here -
1) the rules are not quite clear - http://www.ryanair.com/en/terms-and-conditions#regulations-cabinbaggage - says "Strictly one item of cabin baggage per passenger (excluding infants) weighing up to 10kg with maximum dimensions of 55cm x 40cm x 20cm is permitted" - on the basis of some of the replies here, if you ever packed your case with more than 10kg they could refuse you, because your bag once was over limit regardless of what it was like when you presented at the boarding gate.  If your bag *can* have one set of dimensions in one condition and another set of dimensions in another condition then they should only be concerned with the dimensions as presented at the gate, just as they should only be concerned with the weight presented at the gate.  They let you take your book or other weighty material out and leave it in the airport to reduce weight, so why not act in the same way on the dimensions end of things ?
2) "A sports holdall is flexible but it still has fixed dimensions." - yes, and it also has variable dimensions depending on its state.  Just as it also has a loaded and unloaded weight.
3) "it's well known that Ryanair strictly apply these rules" - yeah, but no.  They don't strictly apply these rules.  They apply them in certain circumstances.  I've seen people getting on Ryanair flights with way oversized bags.  I've been on a Ryanair flight with a Leinster flag with flagpole where the length exceeded the maximum permitted and I wasn't forced to check it in.  Some staff enforce the rules, some don't.

In response to the original question, on the consumer front (regardless of right and wrong, etc . . .) I don't think you will get too far.  One avenue you might consider might be to pursue it via any relevant disability body that your niece belongs to or is associated with.  They may have some history with this end of things.

z


----------



## Bronte

We always travel with squashable bags unless we're certain the solid one's will fit in the guage.

News to me that they are now measuring the dimensions of the squashable bags.  I had heard that they were using a 'cardboard' box to measure on here but I've never encountered it myself.  

Last month in Dublin the staff were on a power trip and singled out a demented mother with baby/buggy and child for the bag treatment.  It was despicable what I witnessed.  I tried to help her by offering her a spare bag but she was gone beyond help.


----------



## chrisboy

Bronte said:


> We always travel with squashable bags unless we're certain the solid one's will fit in the guage.
> 
> News to me that they are now measuring the dimensions of the squashable bags.  I had heard that they were using a 'cardboard' box to measure on here but I've never encountered it myself.
> 
> Last month in Dublin the staff were on a power trip and singled out a demented mother with baby/buggy and child for the bag treatment.  It was despicable what I witnessed.  I tried to help her by offering her a spare bag but she was gone beyond help.




I seen the same thing last year heading to the U.k. Ryanair girl was checking all bags in the measuring stand. She pulled aside this man with a back pack and he stuffed it in the stand. She started pulling the corners of the bag so they stuck out over the top. She then went and got the cardboard box thing, and measured the bag against it. As far as i, and about 100 passangers, who were standing in the queue in knots at this performance could see, the bag was within dimensions, until she started fluffing up the corners of the bag to bring it about an inch too high! Well, the man started jumping up and down on the bag in rage! This went on for about 5 minutes, we thought we'd never get on the plane if she checked every bag!


Anyway, he was forced to pay the 40 euro.. Would make you wonder what sort of percentage she gets from each 40 euro she catches people for!


----------



## Ceist Beag

Mystic Oil said:


> More to the point, is complaining a waste of time where Ryanair is concerned?



Mystic I think the only relevant question here is the above when it comes to dealing with Ryanair - and in short the answer imho is that yes, it is a waste of time - and as pointed out it is also a waste of money! Reason is not a trait familiar to Ryanair staff.


----------



## liaconn

I suppose, in fairness, if the bag has the capacity to hold much more , people could buy a lot of stuff in duty free and put them in the bag, thereby increasing the dimensions.


----------



## STEINER

It wouldnt do any harm to write a letter in to ryanair customer service.  I got refunds on two occasions from them no problem by doing this, the most recent only a month ago.  It didnt involve luggage issues however.


----------



## Mel

Something that has been puzzling me about Ryanair and bag sizes. 

To check in a bag, it's €50 for 15 kilos or i think €70 for 20 kilos. They are very very strict on the weight of checked in bags, you have to remove items or pay very high excess weight charges if over weight. 

If you don't check in a bag, but it's oversized, you are fined €40 at the gate. 
This is between €10 and €30 less than you would have to pay for booking it in advance.  
Has anyone played dumb and brought a fullsized suitcase as 'carry-on', knowing that they would be stopped at the gate and fined, but happy as it costs less than booking it in to begin with, and perhaps you may even get away with it completely? It might also suit better to pay the bag fee in cash than have it added to a credit card balance. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Mel

liaconn said:


> I suppose, in fairness, if the bag has the capacity to hold much more , people could buy a lot of stuff in duty free and put them in the bag, thereby increasing the dimensions.


 
Not really, because the carryon bags are checked after duty free as you board, not before - everything you are carrying has to go into the one bag.


----------



## Mpsox

Mel said:


> Something that has been puzzling me about Ryanair and bag sizes.
> 
> To check in a bag, it's €50 for 15 kilos or i think €70 for 20 kilos. They are very very strict on the weight of checked in bags, you have to remove items or pay very high excess weight charges if over weight.
> 
> If you don't check in a bag, but it's oversized, you are fined €40 at the gate.
> This is between €10 and €30 less than you would have to pay for booking it in advance.
> Has anyone played dumb and brought a fullsized suitcase as 'carry-on', knowing that they would be stopped at the gate and fined, but happy as it costs less than booking it in to begin with, and perhaps you may even get away with it completely? It might also suit better to pay the bag fee in cash than have it added to a credit card balance.
> 
> Am I missing something?


 
If you haven't I hope Michael O'Leary isn't lurking on here


----------



## flossie

Mel said:


> Something that has been puzzling me about Ryanair and bag sizes.
> 
> To check in a bag, it's €50 for 15 kilos or i think €70 for 20 kilos. They are very very strict on the weight of checked in bags, you have to remove items or pay very high excess weight charges if over weight.
> 
> If you don't check in a bag, but it's oversized, you are fined €40 at the gate.
> This is between €10 and €30 less than you would have to pay for booking it in advance.
> Has anyone played dumb and brought a fullsized suitcase as 'carry-on', knowing that they would be stopped at the gate and fined, but happy as it costs less than booking it in to begin with, and perhaps you may even get away with it completely? It might also suit better to pay the bag fee in cash than have it added to a credit card balance.
> 
> Am I missing something?


 
The fee you pay online is for a return journey i think? If you have to pay at the gate, chances are you will have around the 10kg weight, so paying there and there you won't be able to utilise the full weight allowance.


----------



## Mel

Good point - so it would be €80 for the return unless you were bringing a heavy item one-way only. 

You could benefit from an extra weight allowance though - They don't seem to weight the carry-on, only measure it. So I've moved items from check-in to carry-on luggage before without any problems even when it brought the carry-on to overweight. You could pack over 20kg and still pay the €40 each way, and it could work out less than checking a 22Kg bag.


----------



## flossie

i've seen bags being weighed - maybe more Aer Lingus than Ryanair but is it worth the headache? 

I was on a flight from Johannesburg to Nairobi the other week, i had 2 bags. One was 30kg exactly (work stuff weighs a lot, not a heavy packer generally!) and the other was 8 kg, so i was 8kg over my allowance. I was able to carry the bag, in addition to my laptop bag, onto the aircraft. I did point out that technically the same amount of weight is going onto the aircraft so couldn't see why i couldn't check it in. I thought that was a bit odd, but hey, i got there in the end!


----------



## Mel

Yes, i know a couple who had 19kg in one bag and 21kg in the other and were made to move items between bags at the checkin desk. 
No not worth the hassle - the original question was puzzling me, forgot about the 2-way journey!


----------



## BillK

In Hyeres airport (Toulon) all carry-on bags are weighed at check-in.


----------



## Bronte

OP should take heart from Steiner's post (more details please Steiner) who got 2 refunds, so it can be done.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

For someone who used to fly all the time with Ryanair I now find that I only fly with them if absolutely necessary. I sometimes wonder are they trying to force people to purchase one of their Ryanair suitcases. Incidentally are these ever selected for weighing or for measuring?  I wonder would one of their own suitcases fit in to the "cardboard" measuring device?


----------



## Complainer

flossie said:


> I would interpret that they are happy to accept any passenger with a dissability, but they are still subject to the same conditions of carriage as any able bodied person, i.e. they have accepted the rules regarding travel.



In Ireland, any person with a disability is entitled to any 'reasonable accomodation' required from any service provider, under the Equal Status Acts. You might like to check out if similar requirements apply in the country where this happened.


----------



## STEINER

Bronte said:


> OP should take heart from Steiner's post (more details please Steiner) who got 2 refunds, so it can be done.


 
I have got 2 refunds from ryanair, 2 years ago and this year, neither relating to baggage.  I didnt waste any time or money ringing their customer service line, I just wrote 2 letters to their Customer Service address.  the first refund related to their non operation of priority boarding from spain on our return flight, so as I had paid for priority boarding, I sought and obtained a refund.  This year I paid for priority boarding on a malta flight and when I checked in online I could select my seat for a fee, so I did, so in essence I paid for priority boarding twice and I sought and obtained a refund.  I just posted off the letters and on both occasions a few days later I got emails saying refund would be credited to cc, and they were a day or two later no problem.


----------



## JoeB

The OP should find out for certain if the bag is oversize or not.

Ryanair do not make their Terms and Conditions clear enough. "Strictly one item of cabin baggage per passenger (excluding infants) weighing up to 10kg with maximum dimensions of 55cm x 40cm x 20cm is permitted" 

That is not clear. Does the bag have to always be below those dimensions, or only when tested? The Ryanair T&Cs don't seem to specify a method of testing for size or a time schedule for testing. So the customer can make some assumptions and that must be ok.

Can Ryanair modify your bag's shape in order to make it not fit? 

Can the customer modify the bags shape in order to make it fit?

Does the bag have to be self supporting? (IE. does the bag have to be able to maintain the allowable size by itself?, or can it flop down when not propped up by a human or a box or frame?


It would seem to me that the customer should be entitled to modify their bag, and to re-present it a reasonable number of times. Sizing a bag is more difficult and takes longer than weighing a bag, so at least three to five attempts by the customer to re-shape the bag should be allowed. The bag should not have to be self supporting as that is not stated in the rules. Ryanair staff should not be allowed to modify your bag in order to make it not fit. Ryanair should provide a solid box with a lid and the correct internal dimensions, and if you can close the lid you're ok. That would be a fair test of size.


The Ryanair staff providing special assistance should have made every effort to pass the bag, and to avoid the charge. If they didn't do so may not have fulfilled their duty of care sufficiently. I would certainly write to Ryanair.



A bag of water shows why Ryanairs frame test is unfair. 55 x 40 x 20 gives a volume of 44,000, or 44 liters I think. So 43 liters of water in a black sack should pass the T&Cs as they're written,.. (ignoring the issue of an unsuitable container and unsuitable contents), ....     it wouldn't be possible to pass Ryanairs Frame test with a bag of water, but it would be possible to pass a wooden box test. So the frame test imposes additional requirements, not mentioned in the T&Cs, and is thus unfair. My point is that the frame test seems to require a self supporting bag, and that is not mentioned in the T&Cs, nor it is reasonable to assume.


----------



## Mystic Oil

Thank you all for your helpful and considerate replies.

- The bag is 20x20x45cm (well within limits)
- The bag was not completely full, and was under the weight limit
- Passenger did not buy anything in shopping area
- Even if she had, this is one of the airports where Ryanair _does_ allow a 2nd. bag for airport shopping (they do not advertise this, and as far as I know it is a condition imposed by the airport authorities).

My niece appears to be completely sanguine about the 40 Euro, preferring instead to dwell on the nice holiday that she had (her first foreign holiday, and the first time she had been on an aeroplane). Consequently, I have decided to let the matter drop and not to pursue a complaint (in any event, it's still not clear to me whether it is she or I that would have grounds to complain).

I will speculate that the contents of the bag "shape-shifted" to prevent it from fitting into the guage without assistance, and that the staff member was either being bloody-minded or just simply didn't care. You may be certain that if I had witnessed this treatment (of any passenger) it would not have been allowed to pass by without intervention. I have no axe to grind with Ryanair in general - I am a regular customer and I find that they offer a very good service. It's inevitable, given the number of flights and sectors that they operate, that problems like this will occur from time to time.

The discussion has raised some interesting points, and I'd like to express my appreciation for the time and trouble that AAM contributors have taken to respond.


----------



## Bronte

Mystic Oil said:


> . You may be certain that if I had witnessed this treatment (of any passenger) it would not have been allowed to pass by without intervention.


 
Well to do so would no doubt leave you with Ryanair denying you boarding and probably barring you from flying with them forever. One cannot speak up or complain for fear of that and well they know it. 

I think you should pop off a letter to the complaints department if only to satisfy our curiosity about the bag size rules and help the rest of us should we ever be in the unfortunate circumstands your friend was in.


----------



## hastalavista

Mel said:


> Something that has been puzzling me about Ryanair and bag sizes.
> 
> To check in a bag, it's €50 for 15 kilos or i think €70 for 20 kilos. They are very very strict on the weight of checked in bags, you have to remove items or pay very high excess weight charges if over weight.
> 
> If you don't check in a bag, but it's oversized, you are fined €40 at the gate.
> This is between €10 and €30 less than you would have to pay for booking it in advance.
> Has anyone played dumb and brought a fullsized suitcase as 'carry-on', knowing that they would be stopped at the gate and fined, but happy as it costs less than booking it in to begin with, and perhaps you may even get away with it completely? It might also suit better to pay the bag fee in cash than have it added to a credit card balance.
> 
> Am I missing something?



the 50/70 is only if done at airport or via the call centers, not if booked on line in advance

http://www.ryanair.com/en/terms-and-conditions#regulations-cabinbaggage


----------



## Mel

I was charged €50 for a 15kg bag earlier this summer - it was €70 for 20kg, bag booked online when booking the seat. 
Seems from your link that there is no general rule about checked baggage - they charge what they feel like, depending on the route. 

"Each passenger may check in *up to two checked bags upon payment of the applicable checked baggage fees by electing to purchase a checked baggage allowance of either 15 kilos or 20 kilos when make their initial booking. *After the booking is made checked baggage can be added to a reservation via the Manage My Booking facility up to 4 hours before the scheduled flight departure time. The checked baggage fees are charged per person/per one way flight and are discounted when booked on-line.  Higher baggage fees apply when checked bags are purchased via a Ryanair call centre or airport ticket desk, during peak periods and on selected routes. Fees may vary from time to time but it is the rates in force at the time you book and/or pay for your checked baggage allowance which apply."


----------



## mcaul

over the past 20+ years flying for pleasure and business, I've learnt one thing

"Don't fly with Ryanair unless its absolutely necessary."

And whilst people will say with Ryanair we wouldn't have cheap flights. I don't accept that as Ryanair simply copied the Southwestern model but declined to take their  customer service module too.
If Ryanair weren't around, someone else woudl have done it.


----------



## hastalavista

Just to say I ran the max size bag issue that surfaced in this thread past the Aviation regulator this afternoon. Not in their bailiwick.


----------



## moonman

does anyone know what the current charge is if a piece of hand luggage doesnt fit in the ryanair gauge, since they increased their baggage charges a few weeks ago.


----------



## Leo

moonman said:


> does anyone know what the current charge is if a piece of hand luggage doesnt fit in the ryanair gauge, since they increased their baggage charges a few weeks ago.


 
I had heard it was to incease to £/€60 in line with the fee for booking a checked bag via the call centre or at the airport, but the T&Cs still say £/€40. All their charges are listed online.


----------



## moonman

yes leo i had seen that just before i posted , id be surprised if they made that mistake , because if it were true quite a lot of would just turn up at the boarding gate with a full sized case,. this would only apply to people who at the last minute decided that they would have to bring a full sized case.


----------



## Leo

moonman said:


> ... because if it were true quite a lot of would just turn up at the boarding gate with a full sized case.


 
My thoughts exactly! I'd be assuming it should also be £/€60, but don't intend on finding out myself!


----------



## minion

I was on a ryanair flight before christmas and the check-in person came along with the box and put it over my bag.  It fitted perfectly in, with loads of spare space left..

Then she said that I had to undo the buckles on the bag that are used to tighten it up so it stays in shape.

I said hold on a second.  Took out my phone, stuck it on record and pointed it at the bag and said.  "So, my bag fits, and now you want to loosen the buckles so it doesnt fit.  Go ahead and do it yourself and i'll film it."

Away she went and picked on another person.  A very frail, old woman on her own.  The least likely person in the whole area to argue.  

I think they have a quota.


----------



## moonman

minion they seem to apply different standards in different airports , eg,  in malaga because of an airport rule with all their new shops there are notices all over  the shopping area  inside the  security zone letting passengers know that they can carry on an airport shop bag as well as their carry on bag . what airport did you have your experiance at.


----------



## hazelgreen

I am due on a Dublin to Bristol flight this coming week.  Weight allowance for carry on bag is 10 kg and charge if excess in size and weight is 50 euro.  By the way Bristol Airport also now allow duty free items to be carried separately onto plane tho not well advertised in contrast to the tannoy announcements stating 'one bag per passenger' etc


----------



## minion

Gatwick to Dublin

Ive seen them walk around with the box many, many times.  The seem to always pick people they think are not likely to argue.  I really do think they have a quota from what ive seen.


----------



## moonman

cashier i   wont be surprised if the relaxed "duty free bag" is not common throughout other european airports just like malaga and other spanish airports in the coming months (post 48 above) because if not,  the shops might as well close ,. the airports are hitting back at this stupidity by the ryanairs etc.


----------



## sustanon

I'm waiting for the day Ryanair start weighing passengers. Never flown with them, never will....


----------



## amtc

friend of mine was going back to the uk and his baggage was slightly over the limit. He had four bottles of wine in his bag (these were christmas presents) and simply put them in the his coat pockets - no problems


----------



## Bronte

minion said:


> I said hold on a second. Took out my phone, stuck it on record and pointed it at the bag and said. "So, my bag fits, and now you want to loosen the buckles so it doesnt fit. Go ahead and do it yourself and i'll film it."
> 
> I think they have a quota.


 
Wonder how would we find out if they have a quota.  I've never seen the box myself, but your idea of filming them when they are being unhelpful and rude is great advice, I should have done that recently, at Dublin airport when they were cruel to a lady with kids and posted it on 'you tube' (if I could figure that out).  One way of getting back at some of them for their appalling idea of customer service.  One cannot object or complain for fear of a reprisal.  Fair play to you minion for your fast thinking.


----------



## sunnywalk

I seen them do this last week in shannon.. they were weighing and checking the bags.. a few people were being "caught out" 
I did wonder while i was browsing in the airport shop beforehand.. how on earth do the airport shops cope with the ryanair rule on weight and size! I could have bought loads of pressies for my family in the uk ..but because of the rules i bought nothing! Airport is mad to tolerate this from ryanair..
I think the recording of disgraceful incidents is a very good idea too!!


----------



## sunnywalk

found this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SJ8bCbVoNw


----------



## Bronte

Goodness that young woman was brave. It appears they tried to charge her for the bag but it quite clearly fits. Wonder did she fly. I couldn't stand up to them as I've kids and if they refuse me boarding it would be a nightmare. 

Wouldn't it be nice if one of the Irish broadcasters when giving free publicity to Michael O' Leary had someone like that lady to ask him why his staff were trying to charge customers when their bags 'fit' and also why the staff demanded that she stop filming. 

In relation to the 'box' is it an actual cardboard box, or is it that metal frame thing that was in the clip?

And I must say that I've noticed an increased aggressiveness between staff and customers. People get very upset, distraught even and it's happening more and more. I weight my bags, check the measurements, don't buy anything at the airport unless I'm sure that it will fit and still be within weight, have a bag with space for my handbag etc. I take off my shoes, belts, open laptops, walk in and out of scanners, get body searched, had things taken off me (including my child with a bottle of water), go to the airport extra early, tasted baby milk, used a nappy sac as a plastic bag to put my toiletries in (I forgot, they allowed that is was not clear/see thru - it was pink), had bags weighed, sized (not the box yet) , keep my other half calm (he's more used to the the business world of travel), we don't pay for priority on a point of principal, put up with queues at every step of the way and the unpleasantness (there are nice staff too), all to ensure a pleasant flight but all of the stress of it, it's a stress just travelling with a family but it's somehow made more so by the knowledge that you can't say a word or complain even if in the right.

The last unpleasantness I encountered was at Dublin airport, my husband had put his laptop in one bag and I forgot and I was ahead of him (you know the chaos with getting kids through the scanners and belts and coats and bags, etc) and she asked me about the laptop and I said 'what laptop' and then really really rudely/officiously she started on did you pack this bag madam etc it was awful. Don't even want to think about it even. Flying wasn't meant to be like this.  And really is is necessary.


----------



## moonman

yes bronte i think some of dublin airports security staff were trained by the same company as ryainair staff ,with very few exceptions . as  regards the boxes yes they have both the  cardboard  box thing and the  steel frame . what i have noticed is when a quque forms early a staff member sometimes goes down the line with the cardboard box and while supposed to be checking boarding passes is observing the hand luggage. when she/he mainly females sees what in her opinion she asks the owner to allow her to put the cardboard box over the case. there has been a few problems over the past year or so i understand from a relation who works in the airport business , as in a few airports some people found boxes and placed comfortably in the steel frame , which meant that the cardboard boxes were too small or the steel was too big . they seemed to disappear for a while but i see a lot of them about now i think they may have got new ones of the correct size made. the problem with the cardboard boxes is they not as strong as the frames and therefore one doesnt have the same flexibility when trying to force it in if it is a bit tight.one good tip if asked to put your bag into the steel frame is to put it i upsidedown as the wheels are often the dodgy bit and upsidedown there is no problem.


----------



## 44brendan

This is extraordinary! What lengths are peolpe prepared to go to in order to travel with this airline? While I admire the business model and appreciate the low cost of air travel, broadly as a result of Michael O'Leary's competitive pricing, I feel that this type of approach is totally OTT. I would happily pay an extra €30/40 in order to avoid being treated like an animal!


----------



## Bronte

moonman said:


> the problem with the cardboard boxes is they not as strong as the frames and therefore one doesnt have the same flexibility when trying to force it in if it is a bit tight.


 
Wonder what your rights are if it fits in the steel frame but not the cardboard box. Also wonder what if that happened and you sat on the cardboard box or jumped on it to make it, the cardboard box that is, to make it fit, would that be allowed. Is that illegal ? You can certainly play around with the bag to make it fit into the steal frame. 

This whole thing is riduculous but it's exactly what I've seen many people do with the bags in the steel frame, trying to get them in everywhich way. What kind of world do we live in when grown adults have to enforce rules about whether one's strap or wheel is 1 millimeter out. If you're within the 10K and bag is reasonably within cabin size what is the issue.

There is a reason the box is cardboard, if it was fully metal you would be also able to squash it in (as one doesn on a flight) I take squashable bags in general for this reason.  Maybe we should make bags of steel to be exactly square to the dimensions, or bring a steel box sorrounding our bags to prove it fits, but that would be too heavy I guess.  Maybe the consumer association could make it clear what is the rule, cardboard box of Ryanair or steel frame of airports?


----------



## moonman

bronte the aim i think is ryanair want everyone to buy and use their bag which they sell on their site . its made by samsonite the soft one is 59 euro and the hardcase one is 89 i was talking to a woman a few weeks ago at dublin airport and she had one they looked good but 59 incl deliverry is a bit steep. she claimed that ryanair say if you have one of these cases they wont go near you , but with a young family who say travel twice a year with them it adds to the expense.


----------



## efadeli

Have just got charged £50 euro for my hand luggage at Dublin airport. I have a hard case that i have been asked to put in to the metal cage several times before, and i have never had a problem. I put the bag in as usual upside down and it slotted in, however the Ryanair woman told me that the wheels where over the edge i pushed it down further and it fitted, but as i could not take it back up "freely" , i was charged!! I bought this case specifically as it technically fits the dimensions, but looks like i will be on the hunt for a new bag!! 
Have been on Ryanair flight about 6 times a year  for the past 3 years, through several airports, with this case and never had been charged before!! The woman today seemed on a power trip! Can only hoped i distracted her for other passengers!


----------



## IsleOfMan

I used to log on to Ryanair first but now I find that I log on to them last. I have used the same case for years, no problem, yet I always feel apprehensive when I am at the boarding gate. 
Strange but now I feel apprehensive when I just log on to their website?? The negative thoughts about flying with them just pour in to my head and I have to admit that I always have second thoughts now and look for excuses not to fly with them.


----------



## Grizzly

ParkLane said:


> Strange but now I feel apprehensive when I just log on to their website?? The negative thoughts about flying with them just pour in to my head


 
Similar feeling here. They are no longer the low cost airline. I was prepared to put up with their dour faced staff when they were low cost but not anymore. I was browsing recently looking for a Spring break. When I got to the Ryanair website all the negative thoughts about doing business with them as well as having to constantly input a security code to stay on their booking site caused me to logoff.  I now realise that I have to be in a certain frame of mind to even think about Ryanair.


----------



## PetrolHead

I'm loving all the comments from people who will no longer consider flying Ryanair.... It means my fellow passengers are more likely to be prepared and efficient and make my travel experience easier and pass more smoothly. 

How long have the liquid restrictions been in place... and the security checks regarding shoes, belts, laptops etc? And yet, nearly every time I fly there is someone completely unprepared and seemingly annoyed at attempts to keep them safe.

It's the same with Ryanair T&Cs. The associated costs, boarding card requirements, cabin baggage restrictions, checked bag costs, etc, etc, etc are all there in black and white for everyone to read and inwardly absorb. 

If Ryanair staff aren't playing fair then its right that it should be highlighted.... but I get the feeling there are a lot of people here moaning who have simply gotten away with chancing it before and are now upset at getting caught out.


----------



## moonman

i agree with you ,, looking-grizzly and park lane, they have done their job, they have brought the cost of flying to the reach of most working people.    my children are adults with their own children now , but in or around 1983/4 cant remember the exact year i got a chance to have a holiday with my wife and the 2 children in the marbella area for the month of july , the fares then with aer lingus was 242 irish pounds each with a 10 per cent reduction for the 2 children.   but i think like lots of other people its time to leave ryanair and maybe that will put some manners on them.


----------



## Bronte

PetrolHead said:


> If Ryanair staff aren't playing fair then its right that it should be highlighted.... but I get the feeling there are a lot of people here moaning who have simply gotten away with chancing it before and are now upset at getting caught out.


 
I don't chance anything, and am exceedingly grateful that Ryanair have brought low cost flying to everybody. But I object to rudeness for the sake of it, unhelpfulness and nastiness. Particularly when it is directed at people who are stressed enough as it is. I don't mind them weighting my bag or measuring it, but putting a cardboard box over it and fining people because a strap or wheel sticks out is just plain ridiculous. It is deliberate unpleasantness or a money making exercise. No matter what Michael O' Leary says families cannot travel on holiday without luggage. And no way even with his millions do I believe his wife and a few young children will travel without luggage. In relation to terms and conditions, I have done my utmost to keep up with these over the years as they are everchanging and endless and confusing unless you really take the time to read them. Where I work I met someone last week who didn't know it costs 40 Euro to reprint a boarding pass. My own elderly parent arrived a couple of years ago without the right paper, had the printed booking but not the boarding pass etc, not deliberate or chancing it, just not understanding. Luckily it was some nice Ryanair girls who kindly printed it out free gratis.

In the last year or so my family have gone to paying extra to avoid Ryanair.  Particularly after the shambles of xmas 2010.  In no way do I blame Ryanair for the weather.  But being treated like cattle I object to.


----------



## 22+allin

Regarding the many posts on the size and weight of carryon bags on ryanair flights I may I add my comments.
I travelled Cyprus to London with easyjet and London to Dublin with ryanair same day
Easyjet carryon bags allowed 1 bag 25 wide 56 long and 45 high = 25x56x45 weight 10kg
Ryanair carryon bags allowed 1 bag 20 wide 55 long and 40 high = 20x55x40 weight 10kg 
I think First Choice and Thomas Cook only allow 5kg carryon
Who sets the conditions of what you can or can’t do is it the airlines themselves? If so then I am afraid we have to abide by their rules. That’s why I am considering buying a Ryainair carryon bag.
The only reason I fly Ryanair is the price, especially short flights. What do you expect for your 12.99? Dublin to Luton mid week booking 3 weeks in advance.
As for been treated like cattle well if you allow that to happen to you, SHAME ON YOU.
By the way I don’t work for Ryanair.


----------



## moonman

22+allin -- the main problems  i think from reading the forums people have with ryanair and some other low cost airlines are , (1)they keep adding on new charges , because they got involved with their competitors on fuel surcharges . ryanair have them, make no mistake about that they call them other names like the cancellation  fee thing. ( 2 the inconcistency you have pointed it out yourself a smaller bag size allowed on the same plane  when their claim is the bag has to fit in the overhead compartment ). i had the exact same experiance a you a few years back having flown to seville with ryanair and then i got a spanish airline to malaga, and the cabin bag allowance both weight and dimensions were bigger for the spanish airline. so i think that the only conclusion that people come to is it a money making racket . as regards letting them treat one like cattle , i personnaly would not allow anyone including any of ryanairs rude staff but i have seen them pick on vunerable people like women with a couple of young children, who are really not in a position to argue with them.  but on the odd occosion i have seen some feisty young women in that position giving them back as good as they got ,from nasty staff and ive seen some staff backing off. they seem to have an attraction to older people whom they think will not be able to slam their hand luggage into the steel frame and then wrestle it out at a cost of 50euro.


----------



## Gekko

People need to fight back when these clowns try and shaft them.

If your bag fits into the cage, tell them in no uncertain terms where to go if they start claiming that there are other criteria.

"You can't have straps making your bag smaller" - Who thinks these things up?


----------



## 22+allin

Gekko, I guess you won't be flying Ryanair anytime soon


----------



## BOXtheFOX

In my case if Ryanair is the only airline flying in to the area that I need to go to then I will fly with Ryanair. If not then I won't. In fact if I have a choice I will choose another area. I did this last year when I flew with Aer Lingusr to Perpignan. I could have flown Ryanair to Carcassonne but chose not to. My choice of location was based on the airline more so than anything else.
I have a suitcase that fits the size requirements but the wheels could be an issue. I don't like feeling anxious about the size of my bag. Will it fit this time kind of thing. I don't feel anxious with the more helpful Aer Lingus staff. I will not buy a Ryanair carry on case because it's a Ryanair carry on case.


----------



## moonman

actually.... Box The Fox it doesnt mention ryanair on the case i saw one a few weeks ago with a woman in front of me on the quque . its blue with a yellow stripe down the side its made by samsonite , and believe it or not the tie rack in the loop sell the very same case for 79 euro  which is 20 euro more expensive than on line with ryanair, . the lady who had the case told me it was 59 euro  no ccc,  no postage charge, but it took 7 days from order to delivery day.


----------



## SlurrySlump

The colours are those of Ryanair so they would be easily identifiable.
I picked up a lovely case in Penneys at the end of last year in their sale for €10. Lots of Chinese supermarket shops on the Continent sell similar for €15.
Ryanair needs another low cost airline to set up in competition as they have become very cocky.


----------



## moonman

checking in on line today they asked me did i want to buy one of their hand luggage bags they are now 69 . thats an increase of 10 euros in a few weeks since i last looked at them on their site.


----------



## Odea

Gekko said:


> People need to fight back when these clowns try and shaft them.


 
Yes. It's about the shafting. Not just the Euro savings.


----------



## redwood park

I paid 99 Euro for the hard Ryanair case because it said on RA order page  that size was gauranteed (in Bold print) to be accepted as hand luggage subject to weight of 10K.   I am an OAP and I don't need hassle. I used it for first time 2 months ago when I was stopped and told to put it into cage.  I would have loved to have refused  on principal but I did as instructed. I said to staff member that the reason I bought it was because of gaurantee she just shrugged.  I would have loved to have refused on principal but I did'nt want to delay everyone.


----------



## Grizzly

What a laugh!  So Ryanair insisted that you put a Ryanair bag in to the cage? Brilliant. Isn't there a new Muppet movie out. Any of the calendar girls starring in it?


----------



## suzie

I'd tell them if they want it checked, then they can lift it in and out of the cage....

S.


----------



## Colby

Hi 
I came across this thread before I read this one http://www.magicmum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=410720    ....unreal! I have to say i still end up going with them but my holiday doesnt start till I reach my destination with them


----------



## Bronte

My goodness, ryanair have reached new depths.


----------



## moonman

in malaga airport a couple of weeks ago,  on the walls  in very very large letters it states that all passangers on all airlines are allowed one malaga airport   plastic shopping with goods purchased in the airport shops , as well as their hand luggage .  so we bought a couple of bottles and a gift , and when we got to the gat we were told to put them in our hand luggage , we quoted the notices on the walls which also states that its european aviation law and were told its not ryanair law,


----------



## 01NANA

IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT SIZE BAG AND ARE THE PROPER WEIGHT THERE IS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT.

why the thread dogging ryanair staff and remember people like me (poor - who didnt benefit from the celtic tiger) would never have gotten out of ireland.

im not a goodie goodie but the few times i have flown with them ive kept the proper bag size and weight.  Remember us women tend to bring the kitchen sink on hols....

if you want to bring a bigger bag or heavier bag...check it in!!!!


----------



## smiley

01NANA said:


> IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT SIZE BAG AND ARE THE PROPER WEIGHT THERE IS NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT.
> 
> why the thread dogging ryanair staff and remember people like me (poor - who didnt benefit from the celtic tiger) would never have gotten out of ireland.
> 
> im not a goodie goodie but the few times i have flown with them ive kept the proper bag size and weight.  Remember us women tend to bring the kitchen sink on hols....
> 
> if you want to bring a bigger bag or heavier bag...check it in!!!!



Well said!!!!


----------



## smiley

moonman said:


> in malaga airport a couple of weeks ago,  on the walls  in very very large letters it states that all passangers on all airlines are allowed one malaga airport   plastic shopping with goods purchased in the airport shops , as well as their hand luggage .  so we bought a couple of bottles and a gift , and when we got to the gat we were told to put them in our hand luggage , we quoted the notices on the walls which also states that its european aviation law and were told its not ryanair law,



LOL..i very much doubt that it is european aviation law either.....shopping bags?...come on.


----------



## moonman

well if you doubt it have a look,  or if you cant get to malaga airport , ask someone who was . its been printed on the wall in the new (terminal 3)  airport since it opened in nov 2010 i think, the reason for the notification is the new terminal cost nearly a billion euro and its not any shopping bags it specificly states malaga airport bags and it quotes european law .  if all airlines adopted the ryanair and now aer lingus way of doing things , they may as well close all the new shops .


----------



## djh

Similar signs (free standing) all around the Manchester T3 duty free. Emblazoned with the ryanair logo and saying you can bring one sealed duty free bag of shopping onto the plane together with your carry on allowance. 
Though to be honest, I didn't notice anyone availing of this.


----------



## Leo

Bristol airport has the same signs, but RyanAir still insist on one piece of hand luggage.  

I've searched for any such EU law on the number of bags allowed as hand luggage, and it seems the only legislation there currently governs what you can and cannot carry in hand luggade. A number of consumer guides (example) on the legislation state that the airline are entitled to impose their own rules on the number, size and weight of bags.


----------



## Magpie

Leo said:


> Bristol airport has the same signs, but RyanAir still insist on one piece of hand luggage.
> 
> I've searched for any such EU law on the number of bags allowed as hand luggage, and it seems the only legislation there currently governs what you can and cannot carry in hand luggade. A number of consumer guides (example) on the legislation state that the airline are entitled to impose their own rules on the number, size and weight of bags.



I recently flew through Bristol and was advised in the duty free that they have an agreement with ryanair to allow this. Smaller airports that have Ryanair as a main carrier are losing sales because of ryanair rules on hand luggage, so some of the smallest have got new agreements in place. 
I and many others availed of this and had no problem at the gate.


----------



## SoylentGreen

Magpie said:


> I and many others availed of this and had no problem at the gate.


 
Until Katarzyna or her friend is posted there and makes up their own rules!


----------



## Leo

Magpie said:


> I recently flew through Bristol and was advised in the duty free that they have an agreement with ryanair to allow this.


 
We were told that as well, but on the flight I was on, the RyanAir staff were still insisting on one bag per person as the flight was full. They also used the metal frame to check any bag that looked oversized and did catch quite a number of people.


----------



## Bronte

Leo said:


> We were told that as well, but on the flight I was on, the RyanAir staff were still insisting on one bag per person as the flight was full.


 
So what happened to the people with purchases?

I've now seen the cardboard and solid plastic see though box. Everybody was in the queue well in advance and two staff members systematically went to every passenger to measure the bags, they then wrote something on everybody's boarding pass, probably to mark off those that were checked. As I was sitting down they didn't come near me so I was wondering would they check me when I went though as my boarding pass was not marked but they were too busy. Another passenger had duty free but they didn't stop him. I guess it's different rules at different airports or rules are dependant on the staff's mood that day. 

Aer Lingus have also become stricter, they have a new measuring guage at Dublin airport but they allow you to have a handbag in addition to your suitcase.


----------



## shesells

I flew Ryanair on a day trip to London on Saturday and noted the staff going around with the cardboard box. They walked straight past a woman whose bag was WAY over the dimensions and from the way the woman was struggling with it was much heavier than 10kg. Nobody went near her (she was kinda scary looking).

Same woman ignored the queue of well over 100 people and cut in line (in the "other Q") once boarding started, I really couldn't believe her brass neck.

I watched it all from a safe distance, I had no luggage, there was a seat for me somewhere on the plane, no need to queue.


----------



## moonman

bronte if you go to the thread just below this one , . i have put up aer lingus new cabin bag measurements . they have increased the 20 to 24 but they have changed the rules regarding laptops etc .


----------



## Leo

Bronte said:


> So what happened to the people with purchases?


 
If they couldn't get the purchases into their hand luggage and get it easily into the metal frame, they were forced to check the luggage, and pay. Some of them pointed out the signs that were visible from the gate, to no avail.


----------



## moonman

i was on the aer lingus site today and they have details of their new hand luggage rules , they also have a cabin crew member on a video clip explaining them, with the added bonus of telling us, that airport purchases must be put inside the one piece of hand luggage.


----------



## Bronte

Leo said:


> If they couldn't get the purchases into their hand luggage and get it easily into the metal frame, they were forced to check the luggage, and pay. Some of them pointed out the signs that were visible from the gate, to no avail.


 
Thank you Leo for clarifying that.  I'll be taking no risks even if there are signs.


----------



## Bronte

moonman said:


> i was on the aer lingus site today and they have details of their new hand luggage rules , they also have a cabin crew member on a video clip explaining them, with the added bonus of telling us, that airport purchases must be put inside the one piece of hand luggage.


 
The DAA who love Aer Lingus must be delighted. As for us taxpayers, the T2 white elephant is going to cost us even more. They might as well close down most of the shops.  Certainly if I was a leaseholder I'd be looking for reduced rent as Aer Lingus is like one of the anchor airlines to that terminal.


----------



## Leo

No problem Bronte, that's the approach I take when flying with them.


----------

